# Is there a difference in suspension from 2004 to 2005?



## Poker (Apr 6, 2011)

My friend has a 2005 and I am looking at a 2004 and told me that the 2004 has bad suspension compared to the 05' 06'. He told me I should look for a 05 or 06 since they worked out the problems. So is that true?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Nope.


----------



## Poker (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank you for the reply. I could not find anything that they had a different rearend or springs, or body mounts but did not know if I just had a bad search. And if my friend was blowing smoke.

So thank you


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

All GTO's came with FE2 tuning for suspension so dampners and springs are the same. The only difference outside of the suspension is 05-06 have bigger front brakes, stonger driveshaft, CV's and diff over the 04.


----------

